# SEK - Secova Metals Corp. (TSX.V)



## Userman (24 October 2016)

$SEK.V  $SEKZF Secova Metals To Drill 5,250 Meters At Its Duvay Gold Project 

http://secovametals.com/news/secova-drill-5250-meters-duvay-project/


----------

